# Comment tester mon SuperDrive ?



## Filou53 (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour.

J'ai quelques soucis avec le SuperDrive ( MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-857E ) d'origine du MacBook Pro 15" 2007 sur lequel je travaille.

Existe-t-il un logiciel qui me permette de tester son fonctionnement avant d'envisager de le remplacer ?

Je suis sous Lion (mais je viens de Snow Leopard, Leopard, Tiger et j'ai toujours les CD d'installation).

Tout conseil est le bienvenu 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (13 Août 2012)

Un _Apple Hardware Test_ ?


----------



## Filou53 (13 Août 2012)

Oui...
mais il me suffirait de pouvoir tester le drive.
Et je trouve cela où ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Filou53 a dit:


> Et je trouve cela où ?



Sur les DVD d'origine que tu as toujours  Sauf que si ton lecteur est en panne  

Sinon, c'est quoi, les symptômes que tu constates qui te font douter de sa bonne santé ?

Faut savoir que ce modèle de graveur est très capricieux (j'ai le même MBP que toi, par exemple, il m'arrive de graver des DVD avec qu'il est ensuite incapable de relire, alors que mon graveur externe ou mes autres Mac peuvent, eux, les lire sans problème).


----------



## Filou53 (13 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, c'est quoi, les symptômes que tu constates qui te font douter de sa bonne santé ?



Apparemment, il lit toujours bien les DVD 'du commerce'
exemples:
- ceux de la revue iCreate
- un mode d'emploi Kenwood ;-)
- un cd audio des Inrockuptibles

Par contre, 
- il ne voit rien sur des CD de musique autrefois gravés sur le Mac (il m'annonce cd vierge !)
- il ne détecte même pas un DVD-RW gravé sur mon magnétoscope
Alors qu'auparavant tout cela fonctionnait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Vi, ça ressemble bien aux symptômes d'usure prématurée malheureusement si courant sur les modèles "slot-in" (manges-disques) !

Je serais toi, j'opterais pour, soit un modèle Firewire de graveur externe au format "pour tour" (les graveurs classiques, avec tiroir motorisé), ou un "slime" à tiroir, toujours externe, si possible Fw (je n'ai pas confiance dans l'USB pour la gravure des DVD, trop instable), parce que le remplacement du graveur interne, si tu ne sais pas faire toi même (ou, si tu sais faire, mais ne sais pas où trouver le graveur de remplacement), ça risque de te coûter un bras !


----------



## Filou53 (13 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je serais toi, j'opterais pour, soit un modèle Firewire de graveur externe au format "pour tour" (les graveurs classiques, avec tiroir motorisé), ou un "slime" à tiroir, toujours externe, si possible Fw (je n'ai pas confiance dans l'USB pour la gravure des DVD, trop instable),



Grand merci pour ton avis.
Comme je ne suis pas très doué en bricolage :rateau: je vais plutôt me rabattre vers un graveur externe.
Tu aurais l'un ou l'autre modèle à conseiller ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Filou53 a dit:


> Tu aurais l'un ou l'autre modèle à conseiller ?



Pas vraiment, non, en ce qui me concerne, je surfe sur mon stock de graveurs internes Pioneer (un DVR 107 simple couche, un DVR 110 et un DVR 111 double couche, dont le plus récent doit bien aller sur ses 5 ans, Pioneer ayant cessé d'exporter des graveurs de DVD depuis 2-3 ans, apparemment, on n'en trouve plus, sauf changement récent), et mes deux boîtiers Firewire 5,25 pouces, donc les productions actuelles me sont inconnues, en dehors du fait qu'il semble que les graveurs (là je parle du graveur interne qui se trouve dans le boîtier) de marque Nec semblent présenter une forte incompatibilité d'humeur avec nos Mac. Je pense seulement que les modèles à tiroir motorisé (ceux faits pour être montés dans une tour) sont, dans l'ensemble, plus robustes que les modèles "slimes", mais moins "transportables" (pas d'auto-alimentation possible).


----------



## Filou53 (14 Août 2012)

Merci pour les infos


----------

